# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Empresa uva de mesa piura busca:

## mbailetti

*01 Ingeniero Agrónomo (Responsable de Operaciones)* Con experiencia mínima de 03 años en el cultivo de VID. Fundamental criterio y responsabilidad. Con capacidad para planificar, organizar, dirigir y controlar operaciones agrícolas.  *02 Ingenieros Agrónomos ó Agrícolas (Responsable de Área)* Bachiller-titulado, mejor con experiencia. Fundamental criterio y responsabilidad. Interés en: fertirriego, maquinaria, abonos orgánicos, sanidad y nutrición.  Los interesados enviar CV actualizado al correo electrónico: buscoagronomo@gmail.com , indicando en asunto el cargo al que postulan. Campo a 15 minutos de Piura. Cierre convocatoria 26/08.Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) Artículo: Piura, Ica y Chiclayo son los polos más importantes en uva de mesa de exportación Piura: 35 Has. con agua a 1 Km. de la autopista Piura - Sullana con agua. Artículo: Uva de mesa chilena: En busca de una inminente renovación Empresa importadora de usa busca cotizacion de azucar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para ayudarte con los resultados, vuelvo a recalcar a los interesados el cierre de la convocatoria:  *26 de agosto de 2011 * ¡Suerte!  :Wink:

----------

